# Encouraging conversation with my very pro-Trump co-worker



## Imtired (Oct 29, 2019)

One of my co-workers has been a avid Trump supporter since before Trump was elected.  We avoid politics because we know we'll never agree.  Well, today he surprised me by telling me that the testimony of Vindman was the last straw for him.  He no longer believes in Trump's innocence.  He  confessed that the first seeds of doubt were sown when he read William Day's open statement, but Vindman's coming forward seems to have sealed the deal.  He was also pretty angry at the attempts to smear Vindman, being that he is ex-military as well.   This has given me hope that both sides can get together to throw out a corrupt con man.   It doesn't need to be about politics--Trump is no more a Republican than he (was) a Democrat--it's about getting rid of a con man who only cares about himself


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2019)

Imtired said:


> One of my co-workers has been a avid Trump supporter since before Trump was elected.  We avoid politics because we know we'll never agree.  Well, today he surprised me by telling me that the testimony of Vindman was the last straw for him.  He no longer believes in Trump's innocence.  He  confessed that the first seeds of doubt were sown when he read William Day's open statement, but Vindman's coming forward seems to have sealed the deal.  He was also pretty angry at the attempts to smear Vindman, being that he is ex-military as well.   This has given me hope that both sides can get together to throw out a corrupt con man.   It doesn't need to be about politics--Trump is no more a Republican than he (was) a Democrat--it's about getting rid of a con man who only cares about himself


Hilarious


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2019)

Imtired said:


> One of my co-workers has been a avid Trump supporter since before Trump was elected.  We avoid politics because we know we'll never agree.  Well, today he surprised me by telling me that the testimony of Vindman was the last straw for him.  He no longer believes in Trump's innocence.  He  confessed that the first seeds of doubt were sown when he read William Day's open statement, but Vindman's coming forward seems to have sealed the deal.  He was also pretty angry at the attempts to smear Vindman, being that he is ex-military as well.   This has given me hope that both sides can get together to throw out a corrupt con man.   It doesn't need to be about politics--Trump is no more a Republican than he (was) a Democrat--it's about getting rid of a con man who only cares about himself


Too Funny


----------



## espola (Oct 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hilarious


Trumpist.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 29, 2019)

[





Imtired said:


> One of my co-workers has been a avid Trump supporter since before Trump was elected.  We avoid politics because we know we'll never agree.  Well, today he surprised me by telling me that the testimony of Vindman was the last straw for him.  He no longer believes in Trump's innocence.  He  confessed that the first seeds of doubt were sown when he read William Day's open statement, but Vindman's coming forward seems to have sealed the deal.  He was also pretty angry at the attempts to smear Vindman, being that he is ex-military as well.   This has given me hope that both sides can get together to throw out a corrupt con man.   It doesn't need to be about politics--Trump is no more a Republican than he (was) a Democrat--it's about getting rid of a con man who only cares about himself


Comrades!!   Our evil plan is working.  Now we move forward on to installing AOC as president.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 29, 2019)

That was a private message to our fellow travelers. You idiots, delete that post tout suite.


----------



## messy (Oct 30, 2019)

Didn’t Vindman grow up with Ilhan Omar?
That’s what a lot of people are saying.


----------



## espola (Oct 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Didn’t Vindman grow up with Ilhan Omar?
> That’s what a lot of people are saying.


He and Obama went to Muslim school together.  That's what I heard.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 30, 2019)

Imtired said:


> One of my co-workers has been a avid Trump supporter since before Trump was elected.  We avoid politics because we know we'll never agree.  Well, today he surprised me by telling me that the testimony of Vindman was the last straw for him.  He no longer believes in Trump's innocence.  He  confessed that the first seeds of doubt were sown when he read William Day's open statement, but Vindman's coming forward seems to have sealed the deal.  He was also pretty angry at the attempts to smear Vindman, being that he is ex-military as well.   This has given me hope that both sides can get together to throw out a corrupt con man.   It doesn't need to be about politics--Trump is no more a Republican than he (was) a Democrat--it's about getting rid of a con man who only cares about himself


Most of the ones I know have no idea why anyone wants to impeach, "our president". The news they get is he a tough guy, a real genius and a fabulously successful business man, self made guy.


----------



## espola (Oct 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Most of the ones I know have no idea why anyone wants to impeach, "our president". The news they get is he a tough guy, a real genius and a fabulously successful business man, self made guy.


I still see posts on Facebook (friends of friends, I guess) who are convinced that the Mueller report cleared t of everything.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> [
> Comrades!!   Our evil plan is working.  Now we move forward on to installing AOC as president.


Socialism only thrives when Capitalism holds it up.  She is anti-.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I still see posts on Facebook (friends of friends, I guess) who are convinced that the Mueller report cleared t of everything.


Hanapaa!


----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2019)

Imtired said:


> One of my co-workers has been a avid Trump supporter since before Trump was elected.  We avoid politics because we know we'll never agree.  Well, today he surprised me by telling me that the testimony of Vindman was the last straw for him.  He no longer believes in Trump's innocence.  He  confessed that the first seeds of doubt were sown when he read William Day's open statement, but Vindman's coming forward seems to have sealed the deal.  He was also pretty angry at the attempts to smear Vindman, being that he is ex-military as well.   This has given me hope that both sides can get together to throw out a corrupt con man.   It doesn't need to be about politics--Trump is no more a Republican than he (was) a Democrat--it's about getting rid of a con man who only cares about himself









*BWhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..........!*
*You made that whole post up .....and it shows ....*
*Oh...urine idiot.*


----------



## messy (Oct 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I still see posts on Facebook (friends of friends, I guess) who are convinced that the Mueller report cleared t of everything.


This level of ignorance and failure of education in so many areas of our country are key causative factors leading people to vote for Trump in the first place.


----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2019)

messy said:


> *This level of ignorance* and failure of education in so many areas of our country are
> key causative factors leading people to vote for Trump in the first place.


*You've discovered your problem..........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I still see posts on Facebook (friends of friends, I guess) who are convinced that the Mueller report cleared t of everything.


I enjoy the, "He's gotten so much done!" conversations . . .


----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I enjoy the, "He's gotten so much done!" conversations . . .


*Your partisan sarcasm is unending.....

For the record Mr. Rat....state what is false
about his affirmed accomplishments...*


----------



## messy (Oct 30, 2019)

This guy doesn’t recognize what has happened to our values under Trump...

A top State Department official told senators on Wednesday that attempts by a U.S. president to solicit foreign investigations into his domestic political opponents would not agree with American values.
During his confirmation hearing to become U.S. ambassador to Russia, Deputy Secretary of State John Sullivan said he doesn’t believe such behavior would “be in accord with our values,” adding to a chorus of State Department officials who have spoken critically of the misconduct at the heart of the House impeachment inquiry.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 30, 2019)

messy said:


> This guy doesn’t recognize what has happened to our values under Trump...
> 
> A top State Department official told senators on Wednesday that attempts by a U.S. president to solicit foreign investigations into his domestic political opponents would not agree with American values.
> During his confirmation hearing to become U.S. ambassador to Russia, Deputy Secretary of State John Sullivan said he doesn’t believe such behavior would “be in accord with our values,” adding to a chorus of State Department officials who have spoken critically of the misconduct at the heart of the House impeachment inquiry.


Some people, like t and his nutter brigade, don't care about "values", morals, norms, American ideals, etc.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2019)

espola said:


> He and Obama went to Muslim school together.  That's what I heard.


All the schools in Kenya are Muslim.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people, like t and his nutter brigade, don't care about "values", morals, norms, American ideals, etc.


Like fundamentally transforming the USA?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *BWhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..........!*
> *You made that whole post up .....and it shows ....*
> *Oh...urine idiot.*


Internal dialogue


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people, like t and his nutter brigade, don't care about "values", morals, norms, American ideals, etc.


Speaking of nutters.  Howʻs that t-bag sittinʻ?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I enjoy the, "He's gotten so much done!" conversations . . .


And all without 6 straight years of QE


----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 295781, member: 3299"


This guy doesn’t recognize what has happened to our values under Trump...

*You and your Ilk have corrupted a Political system to the point of complete *
*moral bankruptcy....You know it, I know it and the awake American public knows it.
Donald J. Trump has done NOTHING to diminish the values in America....*
*Your Criminal Political Party has turned TRUTH and HONESTY upside down.*


A top State Department official told senators on Wednesday that attempts by a U.S. president 
to solicit foreign investigations into his domestic political opponents would not agree with American values.

*That NEVER happened and once again You know it, I know it and*
* the awake American public knows it.*


During his confirmation hearing to become U.S. ambassador to Russia, Deputy Secretary of State John Sullivan 
said he doesn’t believe such behavior would “be in accord with our values,” adding to a chorus of 
State Department officials who have spoken critically of the misconduct 
at the heart of the House impeachment inquiry.

*You just LIED about what John Sullivan stated.....right there in your own statement...*
*Now how stupid do you want to present yourself as....it appears you're on track*
*for full scale Idiot....*

/QUOTE

*Once a " Messy " Idiot....always a " Messy " Idiot....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Like fundamentally transforming the USA?


Please explain what you mean. Details would be helpful as well.


----------



## messy (Oct 30, 2019)

Does anybody privy to the call not think it was worthy of impeachment? The only one to say "no quid pro quo" was Sondland who quickly backtracked to say only that Trump had told him no quid pro quo.





__





						Top Trump adviser steps down ahead of impeachment testimony
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## messy (Oct 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 295781, member: 3299"
> 
> 
> This guy doesn’t recognize what has happened to our values under Trump...
> ...


----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Please explain what you mean. Details would be helpful as well.


*You quote from the handbook, you know what the " Details " mean....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2019)

*Poor Poor " Messy "...he's having problems with the new forum format....*
*You'll eventually figure it out.
It's just like the TRUTH....*
*Eventually you'll see it....*


----------

